

DowncityJS - Providence, RI JavaScript Hackathon – Feb 2 - cmeiklejohn
http://downcityjs.com

======
peterl88
I've never done one of these before but it seems like a lot of fun. I would
probably be going alone if I went, do people usually enter this alone and meet
people there or go in with friends and then maybe merge with others to form a
group?

~~~
cmeiklejohn
Either/or. Whatever you are most comfortable with.

There's a hour blocked off for you to network and meet other people, which
hopefully will lead to some team self-organization.

------
bcardarella
Providence is awesome. If anybody is going from out of town visit Tazza Cafe
<http://www.tazzacaffe.com/>

~~~
cmeiklejohn
Nothing wrong with Brooklyn Lager on tap.

------
mediacrisis
Wow, something happening in Providence! I can't help but notice the site
doesn't list an actual location, does anyone know where this is taking place?

~~~
peterl88
Beta spring is hosting so probably 95 Chestnut, Third Floor, Providence, RI
02903.

~~~
mediacrisis
Thanks!

------
notfunk
hyped! still have to come up with an idea to work on tho~

